# Dinotte XML-4 2100 lumens



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi there just curious if anyone ordered/have this light already? Care to share you're experience


Thanks
Bong


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks - nice light. How does the brightness compare to XML-3 when you compare them side-by-side?


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

2012 model 1200L xml-3







2014 model 1600+ xml-3







2014 model 2100+ xml-4








iphone pics, cone is 75feet


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Interesting. Due to the quality of the beam photos I'm sure the lights are actually brighter in person. What kind of UI is this new DiNotte lamp using?


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

Since I have an XML-3 original version, I know how bright it is so that new one must be real bright in real life based on the photo.

However, it's larger and I personally like the smaller light. Seriously, the dual XML-3 set up is bright enough on medium for any riding. Guess everyone's eyes are different tho.

Wonder when they'll come out w/ the 8 up. Haha.

MB


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mb323323 said:


> Since I have an XML-3 original version, I know how bright it is so that new one must be real bright in real life based on the photo.
> 
> *However, it's larger and I personally like the smaller light*. Seriously, the dual XML-3 set up is bright enough on medium for any riding. Guess everyone's eyes are different tho.
> 
> ...


It is a bit large. I didn't look it up yet but but compared to the XML3's is is big. Makes me wonder if that strap system they are using is going to keep it in place.

First thing I noticed was how much it looked like the Solarstorm XT40. The DiNotte though is using optics which in a quad configuration should give it a nice even spread of light.

I asked about the UI because I want to know if it includes a "stepless" option on the mode menu. Would also be nice to know it there are any "optic" options. With two flood and two spot you would get a really nice beam pattern . I wonder what the standard set-up is using. (?)


----------



## juergenor (Mar 30, 2004)

thanks for the beamshots - impressive. I have (older) lights from Dinotte and think that they have the best blink pattern - I hope they kept it also for the XML-4.


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply, for the UI there's no stepless option just low mid high and flash.
I tried it last night and the strap held up good on the rocky sections on my trail . I will email Rob regarding the optic options .


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

jamesbong said:


> Sorry for the late reply, for the UI there's no stepless option just low mid high and flash.
> I tried it last night and the strap held up good on the rocky sections on my trail . I will email Rob regarding the optic options .


Good to hear that the strap system is holding it in place. :thumbsup:

I am somewhat surprised that DiNotte has not applied the "Stepless" option into their user interface. While I'm sure the DiNotte quad is a fine light and will work fine as is, having a "Stepless" option would of made it more versatile and would have made a great selling point.

The reason I say this is because when it comes to lamps that have the capability of outputting over 1500 lumen, it becomes more important to the user if you have the option to "adjust" the output of any given mode.

_Case in point:_ I don't know what the output levels are for the D-quad but lets say they are 2100-1500-600 (H-M-L ). For someone doing a race it might be better if you can set that back to > 2100-800-400 or 1800-800-200...if you have longer extended climbing. Having the option to adjust the output of each mode gives the user the option of customizing the lamp to suit the "need of the moment". For passive trails or long epic rides you tweak it back for extended run times. For freaky terrain and monster downhills you tweak it up and set medium a little higher so you always know whats coming up. With "Stepless" you have all kinds of options. The more raw output you have the more useful it can be.

Just my opinion here but if the DiNotte quad is truly outputting 2100 lumen they might have considered including another (4th) steady mode. Without a "stepless" UI, a four mode UI would of been the next best thing. Usually I prefer 3 steady modes but with higher outputs that tends to change things.

Anyway, enough opinionated editorializing on my part for now. I want to hear more about how the lamp is working in the field.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Bike fan of Dinotte lights. I have the dual-quad 1200+ as the bar and a XML-3 as the helmet. I could see replacing the dual quad with a quad. Here are the specs from their page:

Tech-Specs for DiNotte XML-4 Headlight

Model:	XML-4

Brightness:	2100 Lumens

Run Time (Steady):	1.5 Hours at 100% Power
3 Hours at 50% Power
6 Hours at 25% Power

Run Time (Strobe):	5 Hours Emergency Strobe
7.5 Hours Steady with Pulse Burst
10 Hours On-Off

Modes-Steady:	100% Power 
50% Power
25% Power

Modes-Flash:	On-Off, 
Steady with Pulse Burst, 
Emergency Strobe

Charge Time:	4hrs (4-Cell Battery)

Compatible Batteries:	4-Cell battery only

LEDs 4 of the newest CREE-XML2

Body Material:	Anodized Aluminum

Mount Type:	EPDM Rubber (UV Resistent) Strap Mount

Waterproof:	Yes (IP67)

Best/Recomended Uses	Headlight, 
Helmet Light

What's in the box	XML-4 Light Engine
Endurance Series Battery Pack (4-Cell)
World-Wide Smart Charger, Battery Strap
Extension Cable (1 Meter)
Helmet Mount
Handlebar Mount
Battery Strap (Hook and Loop)

Works Great with:	XML-3 or XML-4 on the helmet with XML-4 on the bike

Height off the bar	52mm (2.05in)

Width	55mm (2.16in

Length/Depth	60mm (2.4in)

Cord Length	250mm (10in)

Light+Battery Cord Length	400mm (16in)

Weight	218g (7.6oz)

Extension Cord Length:	1 Meter (39in)

PDF Manual:	https://************************/d/1L4qqOhqQgsPBYrwb7vBXEdtjT5ajnIjbHZWDKTYR3xw/edit?usp=sharing

Li-Ion Battery Care PDF:	https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...srcid=0Bytl6AHl6rMVNGMyN2MyY2QtOGY4Yi00MmY4LW


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

I am finally replacing my 10 year old Niterider HID Storm, I can't believe it last this many seasons. I'm a Dinotte fan, I use an XML-1 and 400R for commuting. I'm thinking of going with Dinotte XML 3 or 4 for MTB night rides, and I'm also considering Lupine. The Lupine is stupid expensive, but if I get 10 years out of it like my NR then I'm OK with $100/year. I like the feedback I've read so far on the XML-3 (bar and helmet), I'm wondering if the benefit of the XML-4 is worth it, more light, less run time. My plan is to carry one of my spare 2Cell batteries for a backup on longer rides. Has anyone gone with Lupine over Dinotte?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Which lupine lights are you considering? Unless your getting a betty in your set up I probably wouldn't go with lupine because the gloworm xs and the D4 are close to the Wilma in the output class for half the cost. A riding buddy has a Betty and it's top notch quality. All I own is a d400 daytime for my road bike and it's a solid light. If your coming from a 10 year old NR. I'm sure the D or Lupine are going to blow your socks of. I consider d a high grade light but the settings need a little work. Either way you can't go wrong. It really comes down to money. If it not an issue why not go with lupine.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Gharddog03 said:


> Which lupine lights are you considering? Unless your getting a betty in your set up I probably wouldn't go with lupine because the gloworm xs and the D4 are close to the Wilma in the output class for half the cost. A riding buddy has a Betty and it's top notch quality. All I own is a d400 daytime for my road bike and it's a solid light. If your coming from a 10 year old NR. I'm sure the D or Lupine are going to blow your socks of. I consider d a high grade light but the settings need a little work. Either way you can't go wrong. It really comes down to money. If it not an issue why not go with lupine.


Thanks for the reply. I was going to get the Wilma if I got Lupine. I saw that Dinotte has an MTB package which includes 2 x XML-4 or an XML-3 and 4. I think the latter is a better option, with the 4 on the bars and the 3 on the helmet. I like the XML-1 on my road bike it's great even for 5 AM starts in the winter. I think I'll stick with Dinotte, but as a final exercise I'll look at GloWorm as well since they're an NZ brand. Dollar for dollar though I think I like Dinotte better.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I just saw the MtB package. The dual D4 package looks sweet for under 500$


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

rearviewmirror said:


> I am finally replacing my 10 year old Niterider HID Storm, I can't believe it last this many seasons. I'm a Dinotte fan, I use an XML-1 and 400R for commuting. I'm thinking of going with Dinotte XML 3 or 4 for MTB night rides, and I'm also considering Lupine. The Lupine is stupid expensive, but if I get 10 years out of it like my NR then I'm OK with $100/year. I like the feedback I've read so far on the XML-3 (bar and helmet), I'm wondering if the benefit of the XML-4 is worth it, more light, less run time. My plan is to carry one of my spare 2Cell batteries for a backup on longer rides. Has anyone gone with Lupine over Dinotte?


 I have gone with the Lupine's, that been said my choice wasn't between Lupine/Dinotte. I went with the Lupine because I was fortunate enough to have the budget and had been upgrading lights every year and selling off my old sets to riders that were also becoming interested in night riding. For me I think the Lupines are the best lighting systems out there. Are they the best value,,, hell no!! Now a days competition has closed the gap considerably and for a lot less money. Dinotte is one brand that I think is overlooked too much. Over the years they have received very good reviews and if I'm remembering correctly in 2012 was voted best value by Francois's review.

Rearviewmirro I think the most important question is,, how long are your night rides?? If you rarely ride more than two hours then I think the Dinotte xml3/xml4 would be a great choice. The only problem I have with Dinotte is their unwillingness to go to a larger capacity battery. For me that is a deal breaker as I like high lumens as my night vision sucks, and only ninety minutes of run time on a brand new battery in perfect conditions for the xml-4 just isn't close as I like to know I can go out for three hours if I want without any worry that I'm going to run out of battery. In my view, why pay for all those lumens if you have to use the low setting for most of your ride to get longer run time, that's why I love the Lupines as they have so many battery choices. If your night rides are longer and you don't mind carrying extra battery's I'd still go with Dinotte as their quality is very good and you cant beat their value.

Just to make things more difficult,,, the Wilma is much smaller than the xml-4 and a fair bit brighter with lots of programing options including built in battery gauge on both the Smart Core battery and the lamp head, as well as a voltage gauge using the same leds on the lamp head. And lots of battery options. Cheers!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@rearview....If you're going to go DiNotte I would go with the XM-L3 / XM-L 4 package. Then again I've not seen the beam pattern of the DiNotte quad so I'm not saying that is the best choice. Still the DiNotte lamps are well built and should last a lifetime. While I have been known to rag on DiNotte ( on occasion ) for being slow to upgrade, they stand behind their products very well. I'm glad to see them come out with newer offerings. 

Personally I own one of the new Gloworm X2's and hands down it beats out every other lamp I own. The new Gloworm XS ( three XM-L2's ) is getting rave reviews. Since I already know the beam patterns of the "Gloworms I can only assume that the XS is "Out of this world bright". The nice thing about the GW's is that you can adjust the modes ( stepless option ) the way you want and the mounting options are the best in the business ( IMO ). Not to mention that the lamps are small and low profile....and customer service is top notch.

That said, a Gloworm XS on the bars and a DiNotte XML-3 on the helmet might very well make a good combo for MTB'ing..


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

indebt said:


> I have gone with the Lupine's, that been said my choice wasn't between Lupine/Dinotte. I went with the Lupine because I was fortunate enough to have the budget and had been upgrading lights every year and selling off my old sets to riders that were also becoming interested in night riding. For me I think the Lupines are the best lighting systems out there. Are they the best value,,, hell no!! Now a days competition has closed the gap considerably and for a lot less money. Dinotte is one brand that I think is overlooked too much. Over the years they have received very good reviews and if I'm remembering correctly in 2012 was voted best value by Francois's review.
> 
> Rearviewmirro I think the most important question is,, how long are your night rides?? If you rarely ride more than two hours then I think the Dinotte xml3/xml4 would be a great choice. The only problem I have with Dinotte is their unwillingness to go to a larger capacity battery. For me that is a deal breaker as I like high lumens as my night vision sucks, and only ninety minutes of run time on a brand new battery in perfect conditions for the xml-4 just isn't close as I like to know I can go out for three hours if I want without any worry that I'm going to run out of battery. In my view, why pay for all those lumens if you have to use the low setting for most of your ride to get longer run time, that's why I love the Lupines as they have so many battery choices. If your night rides are longer and you don't mind carrying extra battery's I'd still go with Dinotte as their quality is very good and you cant beat their value.
> 
> Just to make things more difficult,,, the Wilma is much smaller than the xml-4 and a fair bit brighter with lots of programing options including built in battery gauge on both the Smart Core battery and the lamp head, as well as a voltage gauge using the same leds on the lamp head. And lots of battery options. Cheers!!


Thanks for the input, I definitely like the Lupine's. My thoughts on the Dinotte is that they're top notch quality, and the 4-cell batteries do hold their again against their rated time. Since I'd run an XML 3 and XML 4 I really wouldn't need them on 100% all the time anyway. I could get one bad ass light, or two good lights, I prefer two in case one fails. The GloWorm looks good, but it's really expensive in my opinion. Back on Dinotte, I also have the two 2-cell batteries so I could carry a spare if I think there is a risk of running through the 2 x 4-cell batteries on the ride.

After re-reading your post I'll have another look at the Lupine.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> @rearview....If you're going to go DiNotte I would go with the XM-L3 / XM-L 4 package. Then again I've not seen the beam pattern of the DiNotte quad so I'm not saying that is the best choice. Still the DiNotte lamps are well built and should last a lifetime. While I have been known to rag on DiNotte ( on occasion ) for being slow to upgrade, they stand behind their products very well. I'm glad to see them come out with newer offerings.
> 
> Personally I own one of the new Gloworm X2's and hands down it beats out every other lamp I own. The new Gloworm XS ( three XM-L2's ) is getting rave reviews. Since I already know the beam patterns of the "Gloworms I can only assume that the XS is "Out of this world bright". The nice thing about the GW's is that you can adjust the modes ( stepless option ) the way you want and the mounting options are the best in the business ( IMO ). Not to mention that the lamps are small and low profile....and customer service is top notch.
> 
> That said, a Gloworm XS on the bars and a DiNotte XML-3 on the helmet might very well make a good combo for MTB'ing..


What kind of battery connector does Gloworm use? If it is compatible with Dinotte it might be a nice option. If not then I'd be better off w/ the dual Dinotte setup, just to eliminate multiple battery types. I'll have a look at their website, if it's compatible it might be a nice option. The XS is quite expensive though.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

rearviewmirror said:


> Thanks for the input, I definitely like the Lupine's. My thoughts on the Dinotte is that they're top notch quality, and the 4-cell batteries do hold their again against their rated time. Since I'd run an XML 3 and XML 4 I really wouldn't need them on 100% all the time anyway. I could get one bad ass light, or two good lights, I prefer two in case one fails. The GloWorm looks good, but it's really expensive in my opinion. Back on Dinotte, I also have the two 2-cell batteries so I could carry a spare if I think there is a risk of running through the 2 x 4-cell batteries on the ride.
> 
> After re-reading your post I'll have another look at the Lupine.


 On your comment about one bad ass light or two good ones,, if two lupines are out of your budget don't get them for the reason you mentioned. Using just one light for night riding is just asking for trouble!! to save a little $$$ with Lupine you could use the Wilma one the bars and Piko on your lid. However with your spare battery's for Dinotte that Xml-4 for the bars/Xml-3 for your lid is also gong to rock. Just make sure your not on the low setting other than climbs wasting all those lumens most of your ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> What kind of battery connector does Gloworm use? If it is compatible with Dinotte it might be a nice option. If not then I'd be better off w/ the dual Dinotte setup, just to eliminate multiple battery types. I'll have a look at their website, if it's compatible it might be a nice option. The XS is quite expensive though.


The Gloworm's use the standard MS type connector. They will work with most connectors that employ the same basic size plugs. The Dinotte battery plug ( on the battery side ) is similar in size. While they will work with a Gloworm ( lamp ) connector their is no rubber shielding like with the DiNotte lamps to lock in and protect the connection. This means that the connection is not going to be as tight and the connection is not shielded from water. It will work though and the polarity is the same ( with my old 600L ). If you were worried about the connection coming apart or water getting into the connection you could add a piece of electrical tape over the plugs to seal things better. In dry weather though I don't see this as a problem. If I were to buy a Gloworm XS I would definitely want at least a 6000mAh battery to run it. You can buy the Gloworm XS head separately. If you already have a good battery you just need the lamp head.

Since you mention DiNotte and DiNotte batteries, I just noticed something tonight while messing around with my batteries. The battery I bought from Hunk Lee works perfectly with the old DiNotte 600L lamp that I own. Matter of fact the fit is so tight it is a little hard to pull apart. ( the battery plug fit right up inside the shielding of the DiNotte lamp plug, snug-as-a-bug-in-a-rug... ) If DiNotte is still using the same connectors ( which I think they are ) the Hunk Lee batteries are an interesting alternative to the more expensive DiNotte batteries. Since Hunk Lee will use the batteries of your choice, if you choose Panasonic cells you are going to get a very good battery at a very good price.

Of course the DiNotte batteries are housed in a waterproof casing and include a built in mounting system. The Hunk Lee's are not waterproof and have no mounting system. Still, if you already have a battery bag and then wrap some silicone tape around the battery shrink wrap, a Hunk Lee battery could make a great ( less expensive ) alternative if you need to replace your DiNotte battery.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

The dinotte lights and hunk Lee batteries fit like a ove. I always use a small piece of electical tape when I use my gemini and gloworm light heads.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> The Gloworm's use the standard MS type connector. They will work with most connectors that employ the same basic size plugs. The Dinotte battery plug ( on the battery side ) is similar in size. While they will work with a Gloworm ( lamp ) connector their is no rubber shielding like with the DiNotte lamps to lock in and protect the connection. This means that the connection is not going to be as tight and the connection is not shielded from water. It will work though and the polarity is the same ( with my old 600L ). If you were worried about the connection coming apart or water getting into the connection you could add a piece of electrical tape over the plugs to seal things better. In dry weather though I don't see this as a problem. If I were to buy a Gloworm XS I would definitely want at least a 6000mAh battery to run it. You can buy the Gloworm XS head separately. If you already have a good battery you just need the lamp head.
> 
> Since you mention DiNotte and DiNotte batteries, I just noticed something tonight while messing around with my batteries. The battery I bought from Hunk Lee works perfectly with the old DiNotte 600L lamp that I own. Matter of fact the fit is so tight it is a little hard to pull apart. ( the battery plug fit right up inside the shielding of the DiNotte lamp plug, snug-as-a-bug-in-a-rug... ) If DiNotte is still using the same connectors ( which I think they are ) the Hunk Lee batteries are an interesting alternative to the more expensive DiNotte batteries. Since Hunk Lee will use the batteries of your choice, if you choose Panasonic cells you are going to get a very good battery at a very good price.
> 
> Of course the DiNotte batteries are housed in a waterproof casing and include a built in mounting system. The Hunk Lee's are not waterproof and have no mounting system. Still, if you already have a battery bag and then wrap some silicone tape around the battery shrink wrap, a Hunk Lee battery could make a great ( less expensive ) alternative if you need to replace your DiNotte battery.


Thanks for the info those batteries, I built my own in the past, but these HL batteries seem like a good option. I've decided to go with the XLM-3/4 combo, I'll see how I go with the 4C batteries for a while, and get an 6C if required.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Gharddog03 said:


> The dinotte lights and hunk Lee batteries fit like a ove. I always use a small piece of electical tape when I use my gemini and gloworm light heads.


G-dog....here's something I discovered last night using the HL battery and a standard MS connector; you can actually make a ( removable ) rubber shield for the Hunk Lee connector that functions like a standard MS connector. How it's done;

1) you need a small piece of thin rubber and cut it ~ 2cm x 7 cm. Old tire tubes are too thin. It needs to be a bit more stiff so it holds it shape. If you have an old rubber shim from an old bike light mount that might work ( if it's not too thick )

2) You Then wrap the rubber piece around the Hunk lee connector so that it simulates what a typical shielded female MS plug looks like. Experiment with the male MS connector to get the position right.

3) When you think you have the position right, cut off any excess from your rubber piece and wrap some electrical or Tommy tape around the battery plug/rubber piece only. If you don't get it right the first time repeat the process till you get it right.

I used Tommy tape on mine. Tommy tape is a brand name but it is also sold under different brands. Basically it is a rubberize tape that has no adhesive applied...HOWEVER...it sticks like glue to itself. Once you over-lap it on the plug it won't move and is virtually waterproof. Anyway, it's not going to be as nice as the standard plugs but it will work and will help keep water from getting into the connectors. Done right you should be able to pull the M/FM plugs apart and reinsert them without too much problem.

Yep, Hunk Lee with Dinotte lamp needs no DIY fix as the DiNotte lamps have the rubber shielding on the lamp side.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Cat. I'll give it a try.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Cat and others... final question.

Do you recommend 2 x XML-3 or the XML 3/4 combo? The 4 does 1.5 hours on high, 2.5 for the 3. I will most like like riding for 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours in the dark, assuming this I would run the XML 4 at 50% most of the time, which I'm sure is fine for the bars. Then the XML-3 on the helmet running at 100% most of the time. Would it make more sense to run two XML-3's at 50% (Rated 3.5 hours to 100% (rated 2.5 hours) or the mix with riding and reducing power on climbs and when waiting for my slow friends.  Seriously though, is the XML-4 overkill? Or is 2 x XML-3 more than enough?

EDIT: I started reading about Gloworm's again and think that might the right way to go, especially with the Hunk Lee battery option. I really like DiNotte, but I can't argue with the features and lightweight of the GW X2 and XS. Damn, I just need to pick a set, we're into winter now and I don't have any lights!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

I would go with the gloworm lights. The XS on the bars and X2 on the dome. But if you go with the dinotte's I'd get the 4/4 combo for sure. Both companies make great products. Don't get strung up on "overkill" because you can always dim them down. :nono:

I have this battery and it will give you some good run times 
Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 10200mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S3PM | eBay

If that doesn't meet your needs. This badboy will give you 4+ hours on high :eekster:

Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 13600mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S4PXM | eBay

good luck!!


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

Get the xml-4 xml-3 combo if you decide to go with dinotte and just get another battery for longer rides. Tried 2xml3 but liked the xml4xml3 combo way more😁😁😁


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have not tried the xml-4 but do have the xml-3 dual both on the bars. I use a cheap small flashlight on the helmet w/ several batteries. About 1 hr run time on the flashlight per battery. It's actually bright enough by itself most the time. 

I like using the dual on the bars b/c the beam pattern just can't be beat w/ both on. And I rarely use them on high, mainly middle and even on middle they are more then bright enough and there is nowhere on the trail that they don't cover. And that's for the original 1000 lumen model. They're on their 3rd season and the batteries are not fresh but they'll last over 1.5 hrs on high and seems like forever on medium. I bought a cheapie Chinese battery, 6 cell $19 and it powered the xml-3 for 2:04 before turning red and another 1/2 hour before giving out. I think b/c the light head is so efficient and not necessarily the quality of battery.

It's about brightness but also about beam pattern and efficiency. And features. Oh and durability. 

Just make sure you don't think the 4 is too big. The 3 is nice and small and you won't know they are there which is why I prefer the 3's.

Also, I really don't care that much for the 3 on the helmet. Weight is not the issue, it's very light but I like a more defined hot spot that can shine way down the trail or deep into the woods to see what that noise is if you get my drift. (ride by myself after work a lot)

Anyhow, hope this helps you out.

MB


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rearviewmirror said:


> Cat and others... final question.
> 
> Do you recommend 2 x XML-3 or the XML 3/4 combo? The 4 does 1.5 hours on high, 2.5 for the 3. I will most like like riding for 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 hours in the dark, assuming this I would run the XML 4 at 50% most of the time, which I'm sure is fine for the bars. Then the XML-3 on the helmet running at 100% most of the time. Would it make more sense to run two XML-3's at 50% (Rated 3.5 hours to 100% (rated 2.5 hours) or the mix with riding and reducing power on climbs and when waiting for my slow friends.  Seriously though, is the XML-4 overkill? Or is 2 x XML-3 more than enough?
> 
> EDIT: I started reading about Gloworm's again and think that might the right way to go, especially with the Hunk Lee battery option. I really like DiNotte, but I can't argue with the features and lightweight of the GW X2 and XS. Damn, I just need to pick a set, we're into winter now and I don't have any lights!


I think if you're going to go DiNotte why not be bold and go with the 3-4 combo. I figure ( my gut feeling ) that the optical array on the XML-4 is likely geared for bar usage and should provide a wide yet far throwing beam pattern. Since there are no beam photos of the XMl-4 to show otherwise I really can't say too much more about the potential output.

Although I've never seen an XML-3 in person the beam photos of the "3" ( and the small relative size ) always suggested ( to me ) that the XML-3 might make a very good helmet lamp. Keep in mind, like with the Gloworm dealers, the DiNotte people will likely "combo deal" your order and sell you just the lamp heads if that is what you want. The Hunk Lee *(type) batteries seem to work very well with the D-connectors and might save you some cash.

( *Please note: the link that G-dog03 supplied ( 6 or 8 cell battery ) looks very similar to the Hunk Lee's. I'd go 6-cell if you get a XML-4. No sense in getting an 8-cell. If you need an 8-cell you're better off just buying two 4-cells and just switch out when needed. While you save money buying batteries on line you still need to waterproof the battery, get a battery bag to mount it to your frame ( if you don't already own one ) and buy a charger if you don't already have one. Lastly, the plug wire on the Hunk Lee type batteries are not really long. Depending on your mounting solution you might need a longer wire. One last note, if you buy batteries from an on-line dealer you need to know the warranty guarantee BEFORE you buy.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

when will this light be on sale?


----------



## sijames (Nov 5, 2014)

hello all
jumping in on this thread as I am considering buying the XML-4. I had a few questions I hope some people can answer.
I have another 24 hour solo race next year, and looking to upgrade my light set for something brighter. I have had various sets of lights over the years and I am currently running the Stryker from Baja lights which is about 800 lumens. I have 3 sets of batteries that I use overnight to keep me going, with a recharge time of about 2-3 hours, which is pretty good.
Can anyone tell me the recharge time for the Dinotte batteries? Their batteries are reasonably priced so buying an extra 2 is very doable in their light price range. For the XML-4 light plus 2 extra batteries and 1 extra charger, you would be looking at under $500, which I think is pretty good value.
I have considered the Lupine too, but extra batteries for that light is a pricey $189, with a recharge time of 6 hours, so I would probably need an extra 2 batteries to make it through the night... which would amount to over $1000 for a complete 24 hour set up!! Very pricey.
My theory is I just use the XML-4 light on full brightness, and rotate the batteries every 1.5-2 hrs. Hoping that 3 batteries would do the job through the night..?
One last question is how the XML-4 compares to the lupine in brightness? Both are stated around 2000-2200 lumens. Anyone seen a comparism in the flesh? 
cheers,Simon


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

It only runs for 1.5h on high right??

which lupine?? one is 1200 next up 2700. 

................................................................

I have a question. 

I want longer runtime from this light if I get it. Is it possible to use gloworm/gemini batteries with this light?? im thinking 4 cell ones.
What modifications would have to be done for this to work??


----------



## sijames (Nov 5, 2014)

1.5 hrs run time on high it states. Would probably toggle between high and medium settings on the climbs to make it last a lap which is about 1hr45mins 
For the Lupine, the wilma is now 2800 lumens, I think it was 2200 lumens before.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

sijames said:


> hello all
> jumping in on this thread as I am considering buying the XML-4. I had a few questions I hope some people can answer.
> I have another 24 hour solo race next year, and looking to upgrade my light set for something brighter. I have had various sets of lights over the years and I am currently running the Stryker from Baja lights which is about 800 lumens. I have 3 sets of batteries that I use overnight to keep me going, with a recharge time of about 2-3 hours, which is pretty good.
> Can anyone tell me the recharge time for the Dinotte batteries? Their batteries are reasonably priced so buying an extra 2 is very doable in their light price range. For the XML-4 light plus 2 extra batteries and 1 extra charger, you would be looking at under $500, which I think is pretty good value.
> ...


 Are you just racing with one light set up? Dinotte has great value and quality, but their only drawback are small capacity battery's. This IMO is only an issue with their XM-L4 as you already know equal short run times.

The charge times are 4 hours per battery so u wouldn't be able to rotate even three battery's using full power on the XM-L4. Have you considered the XM-L3 as this light is still very bright at almost 1600 measured lumens and should fit in perfectly with a three battery rotation using full power?

As for XM-L4/Lupine comparison, which Lupine are to referring to? Piko is 1200 lumens/Wilma 2800 lumens/Betty 4500 lumens. Lets figure the Wilma as it is the closest in output. I'm sorry but haven't seen the XM-L4 in action but the Wilma has a measured 600 lumen advantage over it so clearly should out perform the XM-L4.

If you don't need 2000+ lumens have you considered the Piko with the 17.5mAh water bottle battery from gretnabikes.com ? This should give all the run time you need considering at most your talking 12 hours of night riding right?

I think though in summery the XM-L3 with three battery's would be your best bang for the buck in a proven quality company.

That been said,,, if you can splurge,,, the Wilma kicks A$$!!!!


----------



## sijames (Nov 5, 2014)

I just want to run the one light yes, keeping weight down to a minimum.
The stryker I ran before was 800 lumen, anything around 1200-1500 would be a vast improvement. Fatigue on the bike through the night wreaks havoc on tired eyes, so the brighter the better obviously. I plan on taking breaks and maybe a couple hours nap too, so 3 batteries should do it fine I think.
Has anyone had any success with running the larger battery with the XML-$ or 3 lights?
Like this one maybe as mentioned in the previous post

Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 13600mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S4PXM | eBay


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sijames said:


> hello all
> jumping in on this thread as I am considering buying the XML-4. I had a few questions I hope some people can answer.
> I have another 24 hour solo race next year, and looking to upgrade my light set for something brighter. I have had various sets of lights over the years and I am currently running the Stryker from Baja lights which is about 800 lumens. I have 3 sets of batteries that I use overnight to keep me going, with a recharge time of about 2-3 hours, which is pretty good.
> Can anyone tell me the recharge time for the Dinotte batteries? Their batteries are reasonably priced so buying an extra 2 is very doable in their light price range. For the XML-4 light plus 2 extra batteries and 1 extra charger, you would be looking at under $500, which I think is pretty good value.
> ...


I had to comment about your post because even though I've never done a 24hr event, solo or otherwise, I'm not sure I would be considering the same light setup as you are. Since you didn't mention the possibilities of recharging the batteries during the race I'm assuming you have to carry the batteries that you need with you. If I'm wrong about that I'll come back to that thought later.

First and foremost you need a lamp ( and battery setup ) to get you through the night. You want one that is light-weight and supplies enough lumen to let you see better. Even so with that in mind you still have to factor in the duration issue and make sure you have enough battery power to finish the race. All things considered I think you need to compromise on your lighting strategy. Big powerful lamps are generally for recreational riders who just want as much light as possible during their 2-3hr rides. Of course if you are in a "supported race" you have the option to switch out batteries in which case efficiency is not so much an issue as long as you have enough charged batteries to keep you going.

There is of course an option to have your cake and eat it too. If you run a lamp like the* Gloworm XS* you will have the potential to run over 2000 lumen. The lamp is small, powerful and has added features that would make it very useable in a race venue. One of the most important features it offers is a programmable UI. This means "You" get to dictate how much output each of the light level modes emit. This gives the user the added advantage of using only the amount of battery power actually needed to get the job done. Very important if this is an unsupported race. A multi-emitter lamp set to minimal output levels can not only supply a lot of useable light it can also be , _"Very Efficient"_ while doing so _which_ can allow the user to get the most run time out of a battery. The Gloworms also come with a wired remote control which also gives you the added advantage of not having to move your hand off the bars when switching light levels.

I'm not saying that other lamps can't work well. I sure they can but you need to consider all the factors that have to do with riding at night ( during a race ) in order to get through a complete period of darkness ( whatever that may be ).

You also mention only riding with one lamp because of the added weight issue. While you might be able to get by with only one lamp, the advantages of having a two lamp system ( bars and helmet ) far outweigh the disadvantages of carrying the extra weight of the second set-up. Helmet lamps don't have to be heavy. You can use single cell torches or small light-weight dedicated helmet lamps. You don't always need to use the helmet lamp so generally if you only run the helmet lamp when needed you can make a battery last a long time by turning it off when not needed. I've done complete two hour rides using just one single 18650 cell in a torch and have had battery power to spare at the end of the ride. I can run my torch on the medium setting for three hours without problem ( using high only for downhills or for trails with a lot of turns ).

Anyway, sorry if this comes out sounding like an ad for Gloworm lights. Not my intention. Choose what works for you and enjoy the night. If the race is a "supported race" where you can switch out batteries in a pit area there are better options for fast charging batteries provided you know what battery types to use and what chargers will provide faster charging.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Cat-man-do said:


> Anyway, sorry if this comes out sounding like an ad for Gloworm lights. Not my intention.


Allow me then. 

When riding in a group I can't use my XS on high because the guys in from of me can't see the trail due to their shadow cast from my light. So I've been riding on medium which is actually plenty of light. Still a few complaints from the chineselight crowd but the Seca1700 guys are ok. Tuesday night I rode with a group on easy/intermediate but tight twisty trails and I used low(600lm) most of the time, I had my helmet X2 on low also. I'm, ahem, an older guy so my night vision isn't what it used to be.

I was very impressed with the light output on low, so was everyone else, that means a battery time of around 10hours. I did however purchase new walmart clear safety glasses to replace the beat up ones in my light bag, that was worth a couple hundred lumens right there.

I didn't think I'd use the thumb switch much but it's become a "must have."


----------



## sijames (Nov 5, 2014)

Cat-man-do ............you are not from New Zealand then??  
......... there is a recharge station at the race so that is not a problem for battery recharge. My main concern was the recharge time for each light unit. Some state 2hrs, others up to 6hrs. That depicts how many extra batteries you need obviously.
The Gloworm XS looks like a good option at a reasonable price. As well as using these for the 24 hr race, it would be an update of my lighting too, so they would get plenty of use for recreational rides through the winter season.

patski...how long did the XS last on medium setting? And can you tell me what the recharge time is on the unit? The website states 4hrs but just wondered if that was a conservative statement.

Anyone know the best place to purchase the Gloworm and extra batteries?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

sijames said:


> Cat-man-do ............you are not from New Zealand then??
> ......... there is a recharge station at the race so that is not a problem for battery recharge. My main concern was the recharge time for each light unit. Some state 2hrs, others up to 6hrs. That depicts how many extra batteries you need obviously.
> The Gloworm XS looks like a good option at a reasonable price. As well as using these for the 24 hr race, it would be an update of my lighting too, so they would get plenty of use for recreational rides through the winter season.
> 
> ...


Action LED. Since you race you might want to consider buying a hobby charger at some point. A hobby charger will allow you to charge your Li-ion's a little faster. Up to 2A should be okay. Although usually this is not recommended ( as it can hurt the batteries ) I don't think it will effect the batteries in the long run if you are only doing it for a couple races. Slow charge ( ~ 1A ) most of the time and you should be fine. If you want fast charging full time you might consider using LiPo *batteries. ( * usually sold by the same websites that sell the hobby chargers )


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

sijames said:


> patski...how long did the XS last on medium setting?


According to Action-LED, https://i.imgur.com/KgwNPRy.png

I haven't ridden over 3.5hrs with my lights on MED yet this year, max so far is ~4hrs with a combo of DIM/LOW/MED/HIGH, still on one of the green indicators. That thumb switch is awesome.



sijames said:


> And can you tell me what the recharge time is on the unit? The website states 4hrs but just wondered if that was a conservative statement.


No idea what actuall recharge time is, I plug them in when I get home from the ride and unplug them in the morning.



sijames said:


> Anyone know the best place to purchase the Gloworm and extra batteries?


Gloworm and lots of spare Batteries at ACTION-LED, Action-LED-Lights: BATTERIES

Tonight I'm going to try the Commuter setting, Full moon so it may not be a fair test.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Picard said:


> when will this light be on sale?


Spring.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

Gharddog03 said:


> I have this battery and it will give you some good run times  Panasonic NCR18650B 7 4V 10200mAh Protected Li ion Battery for Bike Light 2S3PM | eBay


Gharddog03, Hijacking the thread even more, how long did shipping take from Hunk to Fresburg? Did you shrinkwrap them? Plastidip?


----------



## sijames (Nov 5, 2014)

Have to admit, the more I read up on the Gloworm, the more I like them and their versatility! Thanks for that patski
Hard to justify a Lupine Wilma and extra battery to the wife when there are mouths to feed in the house! Gloworm is well within my budget!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Cross posting this from another thread, so don't freak out if you see it there too.

Who is using dual X2's (1 on the bars and 1 on the helmet), and how does it work for you? 

I'm considering these setups:
1) dual X2 lights
2) X2 on bars and X1 on helmet
3) or going with Dinotte instead of Gloworm

If I go with Dinotte, I may get the XML-4 for the bars and the XML-3 for the helmet. I'm hoping Francois will hurry up with the XML-4 review...

Thoughts?


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

Or maybe xs on the bars and x1 on the head?? I have the xera and xs and an olympia and the xera has by far the largest optic lens, its like 2x the diameter of the xs/x2 and it concentrates the beam much tighter/better. i would get a big lens single on the head and whatever on the bar.

Or maybe the dual dinotte combo, just get better batteries for them. I mean 4400mah??? really? I just recieved 2 of the biggest 4 cell gloworm batteries and they are 6800mah!


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

*xml-4/xml-3*









xml-4 helmet
xml-3 bar


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

jamesbong said:


> xml-4 helmet
> xml-3 bar


Why not the opposite setup?


----------



## jamesbong (Jan 17, 2011)

just tried something different.. but I think I like this set up better minus the weight


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

sijames said:


> 1.5 hrs run time on high it states.


For what it's worth, my DiNotte experience is that my light (the older 1200+) will signal "low battery" very early if you use it on HIGH at lower temperatures. Below freezing, maybe 30 minutes. I've consulted DiNotte and tried a couple steps including a new charger and standing in a vat of eels at midnight (ok, not really), and had no improvements. So if your temperatures start dropping into the 40F-50F range, this may be a factor.

For myself, since I sometimes do a substantial amount of training rides in the winter, I've resorted to a dynamo for my baseline, with battery-powered lights mainly held in reserve for descending or high-traffic areas.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Or get more eels and a deeper vat? You can never have enough vats.


----------

